# Accucraft EBT #12 pre-orders - we need more!



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft had mentioned that they might have the EBT #12 2-8-2 prototype at the NG Convention this year, but alas they did not. The Mason Bogie (a fine looking loco, but not much use on the East Broad Top,) sneaked in plus someone thinks the SP NG #8/9 is a good bet - we've seen prototypes of both, although the EBT #12 was announced long before them.

I certainly wouldn't want Accucraft to make a loss on a project: long may they prosper. But I would liike a live steam EBT loco! So anyone who is thinking of ordering one, please do so. We need to hit the minimum quantity so they'll get rolling.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Pete, I hope that #12 will make it into production phase at some stage, but things certainly do not look very rosy. The #14/15 project got already scrapped some time ago. And as you noticed, the #12 is being pushed away. That really is just a proof that there are only a few people interested in this model. As for the Mason-Bogie, I have heard that the entire run of the electrical version is sold out and only a few live steam ones still remain unreserved. Well, Accucraft is a business not a charity, so they will be choosing ideas which sell. I guess after the AMS hoppers get released there may be some increase in reservations of the #12. Do you have any hard data? What is the level of reservations at the moment? My opinion is that this loco will show up some time around year 2012, but I think that T12 will most likely loose the game and be cancelled. Hopefully, it will be replaced with the already pre-announced C-25 and RGS #25, although they would most likely need to be produced in even smaller numbers than current 100 pieced production runs.... Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can relate Pete. As a California Narrow Gauge NPC/SPC guy with no real interest in Colorado prototypes, I too have a wish list of things I wish someone would produce (like ready-to-run Carter Bros rolling stock, both passenger and freight). But as Zubi says, "Accucraft is a business not a charity" and as a business they have to build what will sell. That usually leaves people like me in a very small minority. And it isn't just Accucraft - I would have similar problems regardless of the scale I modeled in. That's just the way it is for those of us who prefer the more obscure prototypes. I'm lucky that someone made and I was able to get some Carter Bros freight cars (Hartford Products) and some Carter Bros passenger cars (David Fletcher/Bronson-Tate) even though the latter are a little early for my chosen era. I'm also lucky that Accucraft chose to do the 4-4-0, and do it as SPC #3. 

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. hehehe


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the sympathy. I've since read that the hoppers won't be here until sometime next year so there won't be any presuure from them for a while! I think Zubi is probably right - 2012 is my guess too. 

Dwight - at one point I was suspoecting that you were 'dropping by' their office and persuading them to do SPC models instead of EBT...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I had that kind of pull Pete! hehehe


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Pete, but I just blew my budget on a 50th anniversary trip to London and Paris. It did include riding high-speed trains and a trip to the Roundhouse facility in Doncaster, where I ordered a boiler and fittings for my next project. I think the EBT 12 will show up eventually, to balance out all the west coast offerings of late, but I just cannot commit to one right now. 
Do you know how sales of Rich Yoder's electrics are doing? 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

"Durango Dan" had a chat with Ada of Accucraft, so he reports at *http://120pointme.blogspot.com/*. 

The good news is that she says "The EBT #12 Live Steam and Electric engines are being designed as we speak. We are going forward with this project, and a working sample is due [to Accucraft] in a few months." [/i] 
So the question becomes - does that make it "sometime on 2010" around or after the 3-bay hoppers (which seem to be mid/late 2010,) or later in 2011? I have to hope that Zubi's 2012 estimate will be beaten!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, while the quality of Accucraft's engines has improved tremendously with the last few offerings, I doubt that the reliability of delivery dates has, as well. Maybe I'm still smarting from the 4-4-0 saga, but my philosophy now is to enjoy the anticipation, and get it whenever it appears, whenever that may be. 
Anyway, when the #12 finally hits the dealers, my budget should have recovered from the recent visit to Roundhouse! 

Larry


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

" but I think that T12 will most likely loose the game and be cancelled. Hopefully, it will be replaced with the already pre-announced C-25 and RGS #25, although they would most likely need to be produced in even smaller numbers than current 100 pieced production runs.... " 
How sure are you that the T12 won't make it into production? I was really considering saving up for one


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Anthony, that's just my feeling, I am probably wrong. If I were to guess, I'd give it 40% chance of survival. But there my be more people like you who are saving for this loco, and when I wrote that, I forgot the fact that the (electric??) prototype seems to be ready and featured on the photograph on Accucraft website. This is much more than just a line drawing as in the case of the EBT #14/15 engines which were cancelled (although in theory they may be resurrected at some stage) I personally gave up on the T12. There are just too many other locomotives which I gave priority, mainly because I prefer their look. I feel, there is perhaps something standard gauge like about the T12, I do not know what it is... I also heard that preorders were at low levels. But maybe it will be released but just be substantially delayed until enough people reserve one? In that case, you will have more time for saving;-)... Best, Zubi


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

I _was_ a bit concerned when I looked at Accucraft's Spring 2009 newsletter, because the T12 isn't under "Models Coming Soon", "future release", OR "Projects under Consideration"... and I read in an unofficial announcement (Post #46) from november 2008 that the T12 was supposed to be ready by summer 2009. (Well... we all know how reliable a manufactures estimated delivery dates can be...) But still... it seems like if the production of the t12 were more definite, it would be under "Future Releases" or "Models Coming Soon"


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems like Accucraft had a whole flurry of new product announcements that came along just before the economy tanked, so it's not surprising that they had to rationalize some of these into a more conservative production schedule. I'm guessing the project "cancellations" (as opposed to simply spreading out the production schedule) are probably just a way to encourage us to buy the stuff that's currently in the pipeline instead of holding out for some future release that we really wanted. For example, I was really tempted by the announced EBT 14 and 15 because I like the look of those EBT Mikados and I've ridden behind those two, but I have no particular connection to the EBT 12 since I've only ever seen her cold in the roundhouse. With my limited budget it's definitely an "either/or" thing, so I was planning to pass on the 12 and hold out for a 14 or 15. Take the 14/15 off the table though, and that little no. 12 becomes a whole lot more tempting! And while those Rich Yoder 14/15's sure look nice, I'd rather have a 12 in live steam than go the sparky route. 

I'd say keep saving up for that T-12, I'm sure it will come along sooner or later, you'll just have more time to save up for it. It seems like they have a proven track record of solid sales with the Rio Grande stuff. I'd be less optimistic about the EBT 14 and 15 though, if they're having this much trouble generating orders for the EBT 12, their first foray into eastern prototype narrow gauge, that makes a future run of 14/15's seem less likely.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

that makes a future run of 14/15's seem less likely. 

I'll be very surprised if we ever see them. The RYM #14/15 electrics satisfied the demand from the dozen who wanted one, thus killing demand for Accu's electric model. We can't even generate enough interest in the live steam #12 to get it started! So my understanding is that the other EBT locos are dead for the forseeable future. 

Richard - EBT #12 wasn't that much smaller than #14, and it's a really big loco compared with a Ruby, even bigger than a C-19!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 23 Oct 2009 09:09 AM 
Richard - EBT #12 wasn't that much smaller than #14, and it's a really big loco compared with a Ruby, even bigger than a C-19! It wasn't really a question of size, and #12 is certainly an attractive engine in her own right. It's just that I've enjoyed the couple of visits I've made to the EBT, riding behind #14 a few years ago and participating in the photo freight with #15 just two weeks ago, so those two are more meaningful to me personally than #12. However, I decided to put my name in for a #12 after I read your original post in this thread, and heard that the 14/15 project was cancelled. Since I just happened to be in Orbisonia only a week or so after that, I stuck my head into the roundhouse while I was there and spent a few extra minutes admiring "my new engine" in 20.3:1 scale. If I wasn't convinced I needed an EBT engine before, I definitely am now!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I stuck my head into the roundhouse while I was there and spent a few extra minutes admiring "my new engine" in 20.3:1 scale 

Richard, 

With new management, we can only hope that #12 will rise from the ashes (figuratively speaking, of course.) I believe it is in the best condition after #14/15 though I could be wrong.


----------

